# Solved: Need to batch rotate images. Suggestions?



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I have been scanning a bunch of images in as jpegs and have been using Photoshop CS2 to edit/rotate/straighten them.

Here is my problem. I have a bunch of images that need to be rotated. The images are in a folder and are in the order according to which direction they need to be rotated. 
Ex.
Image # 
Needs to be rotated

1 
90 degrees *Clockwise*
2 
90 degrees *Counter Clockwise*
3 
90 degrees *Clockwise*
4 
90 degrees *Counter Clockwise*
and so on....

What I am looking for is a program or a script that will automatically rotate all the images (in order) and according to the direction above. Essentially, the program/script needs to be able to rotate image 1 90 degrees clockwise, then know to do image 2 90 degrees counter clockwise, and so on.... Can photoshop do this? Any other programs? Thanks!


----------



## ElvisROCKS! (Aug 22, 2006)

AhrenBa,
I have Photoshop 7, and in there you can go to File > Browse, and in the File Browser select the range of pictures, right click on them and choose to rotate them. 

I've never worked with it, but I wouldn't think they'd take a function like that out of CS2. Maybe this will help give you a place to start.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow Elvis is on the other side of town from me. 

Ok you can try FastStone Photo Resizer http://www.faststone.org/FSResizerDetail.htm
Even get the portable version so you will not have to even install the program but just unzip it to it's own folder.

But it does things your asking like batch, rotate etc.

Also there are the other programs from there site that will work http://www.faststone.org/


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you both for your responses.

ElvisROCKS, I tried that method, and found it to be quite simple, and useful for other things, also. Thanks for the tip.

Thanks guys!


----------

